# defragging mac os 10.4 Tiger



## tomea (May 24, 2003)

Hi, 
My laptop, iBook G4, whenever I shut down, the filevault option prompts me if I want to use it. I've always thought that it defrags my computer and cleans out my cache. Now, I'm at a loss. My filevault is on, but when I shut down it does not prompt me to use it anymore. How do I re-set it. And secondly, how do I defrag?

thanks, 

Tomea


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

To turn off FileVault, go to System Preferences>Security and click on 'Turn Off FileVault'.

Hope this helps,

Ted


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You probably don't need to defrag your Mac's drive(s).

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25668


----------

